# Images in forum messages.. ?



## CaptainCustard (28/8/16)

hi everyone,
i'm curious how to get images into forum messages? Like I was browsing through everyone showing their own fav kit and the excellent pics there. But when I try to do that see "insert link to image". Do I have to have some sort of cloud storage like say dropbox etc to post images?

Apologies if this seems obvious to everyone..


----------



## Quakes (28/8/16)

You save pic to PC, go to http://tinypic.com and upload pic, it will give you links. Use the "Direct Link for Layouts" when inserting image.


----------



## CaptainCustard (28/8/16)

Quakes said:


> You save pic to PC, go to http://tinypic.com and upload pic, it will give you links. Use the "Direct Link for Layouts" when inserting image.


Thank you Quakes!


----------



## Quakes (28/8/16)

No worries, just let know if you need more assistance and if it's working


----------



## Blu_Marlin (28/8/16)

CaptainCustard said:


> hi everyone,
> i'm curious how to get images into forum messages? Like I was browsing through everyone showing their own fav kit and the excellent pics there. But when I try to do that see "insert link to image". Do I have to have some sort of cloud storage like say dropbox etc to post images?
> 
> Apologies if this seems obvious to everyone..


@CaptainCustard if you`re using a computer you coud also upload directly from the computer using the "Upload a File" button. Then select/open the image/s you want to upload and either insert them as a thumbnail or full image. Hope it helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------

